# Help finding a good laptop for school...



## UndrTheCvrsAgent (Oct 4, 2007)

A friend recommended me to this site so I figured I'd give you guys a try. 

I'm looking for a bargain, light weight (not a feather but under 6lbs would probably work) notebook. I know those terms don't usually go together, but that's why I'm here. I've been toiling away on the web but with not a while lot of success. I am considering the Dell Latitude D630 (lil pricier, after options, than I'd like) and Acer Aspire 5050 (not much info out there) but I'd like to hear what you guy think. I'm a Computer Engineering student so I don't need all the bells and whistles for graphics and video editing and such but I'd like good reliability and light weight so I can carry it around school.
What I'm looking for:
_Something under $800 or so, obviously the better the deal the more happy I'd be
Windows XP or Vista - doesn't really matter
Processor: I don't really need the dual core technologies if it means more money. I'd be happy with an AMD product or a Pentium 4
Memory: with XP I think I could get by on 1G but I'd want 2G with Vista
Hard disk: 40GB would probably suffice, but I'd prefer somewhere in the 100GB range (at least 7200 rpm)
Battery Life is a concern, but I know I'm looking for light weight here so a nice balance is key._

I really appreciate any help! Thank you all.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

I have just seen an ad for a Toshiba laptop from Staples for $499, I have 2 Toshibas, always replace them after 6 years, they work well and I have less problems with them than my friends with other brands.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

check out this site for some good shopping suggestions then go on line to each of the big box stores and check their circulars. Lately there have been some real bargains advertised. 
http://www.komando.com/buyguide/index.aspx?id=3814
Good luck with getting your education!!!!!!
vicks


----------



## UndrTheCvrsAgent (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions. Toshiba wasn't even on my radar really and there were a couple pretty good deals for students I found too on that site from vicks.


----------



## UndrTheCvrsAgent (Oct 4, 2007)

Does anyone have any strong opinions towards Acer notebooks? I can't help but coming across them in my bargain searches.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

I have heard that they build a pretty decent machine. also that they are buying out Gateway and will be either the 2nd or 3rd largest computer mfg. 
Don't know anyone who has one but good luck in your search. Might also check with your college,, they frequently have good buys for their students.
(software is much cheaper too).
.
Good luck.
vicks


----------



## db1101 (Aug 13, 2007)

Well I would recommend win XP. As I have Vista, and you have to have a good computer spec to run it. e.g. if you wanted a laptop to run vista then It would probably need to be more than $800. - also vista costs more if you are planning on buying it.

As for the processor, I would go for either a cheap dual core or a powerfull single. If you are using it purely for school and not for gaming then there is no need for a good graphics card, but a good proccessor for some speed wouldn't go a miss.

Ram, I would go for a gig or 2 depending on how much you got left in your pocket.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

db1101, Pickings are pretty slim for computers pre-installed with Windows XP. I also wouldn't tell anyone to buy a new computer with anything less than a dual core processor. Why buy old technology? Unless this laptop is purchased with Linux (pretty rare), it will come with Vista already installed and included in the price. It doesn't cost more than Windows XP.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Dells are pretty good and inexpensive it you don't need tech support.

http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops.html?tag=glnav?tag=glnav
http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops/hp-compaq-presario-v5000z/4505-3121_7-31727904.html?tag=prod
http://www.dell.com/content/products/category.aspx/inspnnb?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs


----------



## UndrTheCvrsAgent (Oct 4, 2007)

Well thanks for all the added posts over the weekend guys. I's leaning towards this machine after seeing the sunday adds.

Toshiba Satellite® A215-S7428

It's $600 after rebates. Has the dual core AMD athlon 64 x2. Comes with 2G RAM, 160GB HDD, and Vista Home Premium (I needed windows, turning my PC into a linux box once I get this, and like DH said just not any more XP pre-installed out there).
Seemed like the best deal and got some very good reviews from a couple sites I found. If I don't hear any glaring reasons or much better deals out there I'll probably go purchase it within the next 2 days.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Before you wipe out a brand new system to install Linux, you should probably check with your school to see if they'll offer any support or if the software you need to use will work. You'll also want to create the restore disks when you get the computer.


----------



## UndrTheCvrsAgent (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh no, sorry, I guess I wasn't clear. I'm going to use this laptop as a windows machine and convert my old HP desktop to run Linux.


----------



## UndrTheCvrsAgent (Oct 4, 2007)

Well I bought the Toshiba I have linked above. The Satellite A215. Overall great computer from the ~2 weeks I've had it. I did find one bug with Vista/Avast Antivirus. My computer hung up 3 times when I set Avast to scan in screen saver mode. As far as the computer itself though, I'm pretty happy. Battery life leave a little lacking (probably a little under 2 hours on a full charge), but it was under $650 with a case. So I won't complain. Thank you for everyone that gave me some input during this process.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Glad you find something good. :up:


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

UndrTheCvrsAgent said:


> Well thanks for all the added posts over the weekend guys. I's leaning towards this machine after seeing the sunday adds.
> 
> Toshiba Satellite® A215-S7428
> 
> ...


I do like your Toshiba choice, and am shopping for the fall for one (Satellite). 
In the meantime, I have gotten credit extended from Dell of all people (been trying for two years with them ) for my little micro-business. 
I purchased a Vostro 1500 today, and it will solely be for my business venture.....no more sharing with folks that frequent online betting and other weird places....and that I have to incessantly clean their PCs  to get to my auctions and upload photos....etc.

I am sooooo happy. 
Please tell me further how that laptop works for you 
I hope I can handle the little laptop I am getting though

Oh, and my OS is XP Home version

Mine cost $599 after taxes and delivery....no frills on mine either

http://www.dell.com/content/product...sd&st=vostro 1500&dgc=ST&cid=23059&lid=536036


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

OOOOHHHHH I am so happy...That is my first business credit


----------



## UndrTheCvrsAgent (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm pretty happy with it a month later. I like Vista except for the fact that some of the engineering software I need for my classes isn't made for it. After purchasing it I realized that they gave me the 32-bit version of vista even though I purchased a 64-bit machine, that upsets me a little. The battery life leaves a little to be desired as well.
All in all I am happy with my purchase though. $600 for a laptop w/ a dual core, 2G of memory and a 160G hard drive. I couldn't have asked for much more.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

UndrTheCvrsAgent said:


> I'm pretty happy with it a month later. I like Vista except for the fact that some of the engineering software I need for my classes isn't made for it. After purchasing it I realized that they gave me the 32-bit version of vista even though I purchased a 64-bit machine, that upsets me a little. The battery life leaves a little to be desired as well.
> All in all I am happy with my purchase though. $600 for a laptop w/ a dual core, 2G of memory and a 160G hard drive. I couldn't have asked for much more.


You don't want 64-bit Vista. Just because you can doesn't mean you should.


----------



## UndrTheCvrsAgent (Oct 4, 2007)

really? What's bad about Vista 64? Why would I even want a 64-bit machine then?


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

UndrTheCvrsAgent said:


> I'm pretty happy with it a month later. I like Vista except for the fact that some of the engineering software I need for my classes isn't made for it. After purchasing it I realized that they gave me the 32-bit version of vista even though I purchased a 64-bit machine, that upsets me a little. The battery life leaves a little to be desired as well.
> All in all I am happy with my purchase though. $600 for a laptop w/ a dual core, 2G of memory and a 160G hard drive. I couldn't have asked for much more.


Thanks much....I will keep my eye on the Toshiba Satellites for sure.....hope you can reconcile your software problems some way


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

UndrTheCvrsAgent said:


> really? What's bad about Vista 64? Why would I even want a 64-bit machine then?


The problem is that less hardware and software is compatible with 64-bit Windows. You would want it if you wanted better security and a little performance boost.


----------

